# The unoffical SMF marinara/gravy thread



## zwiller (Jan 5, 2021)

I was inspired for this idea in another thread.  Anyone willing to share?  Advice or suggestions welcome.  Not looking for anyone to give up those family recipes or secrets (but will take them if you give them).  

We make a pretty good one but not perfect yet.  I am fairly sure if I added some pork or pork fat it would be on point but wife is no go.  I will start by giving one of the best tips I ever got: Do NOT cook it long.  Cooking a long time cooks off the natural tomato flavor and aroma.  This tip comes from a multi-generational Italian restaurant owner.  

Anyone else want to play along?


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 5, 2021)

I make a ton of different kinds of gravy. I'd be here for three days typing them out so I;ll stick with our go-to marinara. Quite simple and I got it from a member here.

1 large (28 oz??) can of Certified San Marzano tomatoes
1 T minced garlic
1 t kosher salt
1 t black pepper

Put in a blender or food processor and pulse lightly till mixed.

This is our pizza sauce, calzone sauce, and dipping marinara for strombolis, and anything else similar. I don't mind it cold right out of the fridge for dipping but Tracy will heat it up in the microwave for a few seconds.

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 5, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I make a ton of different kinds of gravy.


got to laugh Robert, when i read the name of the thread you were the first one i thought of. i'm no help here but will be watching for some ideas!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2021)

I have no special as long as it taste good I'm all in with it.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 5, 2021)

I'm on the gravy train!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 5, 2021)

We had a guy that became famous here in Texoma, PO Sams for his spicy BBQ brown gravy.   I have his actual recipe a friend paid $1500 dollars for but it starts by  boiling a whole beef clod.  Not going to do that but this a copy cat recipe I have been using.  Take this over BBQ sauce any day.


*Spicy Brown Gravy Sauce*


1 tbsp butter
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup warm water
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tsp ketchup
1 tsp mustard
1 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp apple cider vinegar
1 quart of smoked brisket drippings
1 tbsp cayenne pepper
Salt and black pepper to taste


Add ingredients to the smoked brisket drippings while warm and whisk briskly over simmering heat.






						Brown Gravy Sauce
					

Texoma's most unusual contribution to barbecue was the brown gravy sauce made by the legendary PO Sam of Colbert, OK. Here's the story, as we know it.




					www.texomaliving.com


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 5, 2021)

Could just be me, but I consider marinara and sauce, aka gravy, two different animals. Marinara is tomato forward and not cooked very long. Sauce is a blended symphony of flavors, often involving sausage, chicken, beef, or pork, cooked at least 3-4 hours that is best the second day. 

Garlic, tomatoes, and herbs are essential in both marinara and sauce.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 5, 2021)

I’m In


----------



## zwiller (Jan 5, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I make a ton of different kinds of gravy. I'd be here for three days typing them out so I;ll stick with our go-to marinara. Quite simple and I got it from a member here.
> 
> 1 large (28 oz??) can of Certified San Marzano tomatoes
> 1 T minced garlic
> ...


Thanks Robert!  I will try that.  Simple is usually better for sure.  Question: drain tomatoes? 

Talk about simple...  I have been meaning to try since we're into onion: https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1015178-marcella-hazans-tomato-sauce


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 5, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Could just be me, but I consider marinara and sauce, aka gravy, two different animals. Marinara is tomato forward and not cooked very long.



It's not just you    Those are my thoughts exactly that's why I stayed away from the gravy aspect and just tossed my .02 in the till for marinara...and I'll probably get some change back.



zwiller said:


> Question: drain tomatoes?



I don't. I just dump the whole can right into the Ninja, add the few seasonings, and pulse gently.

Robert


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 5, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I make a ton of different kinds of gravy. I'd be here for three days typing them out so I;ll stick with our go-to marinara. Quite simple and I got it from a member here.
> 
> 1 large (28 oz??) can of Certified San Marzano tomatoes
> 1 T minced garlic
> ...



Might have to try this with sugar added. Love a good sweet sauce on my pizza.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 5, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> *Love a good sweet sauce on my pizza.*



 Pizza sauce? Mine's closer to a marinara. Are we confused yet?


----------



## zwiller (Jan 5, 2021)

I deserve that!  We may need to break into other threads: marinara, spaghetti sauce/gravy, pizza, and gravy (the stuff for potatoes).


----------



## texomakid (Jan 5, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> We had a guy that became famous here in Texoma for his spicy BBQ brown gravy.   I have his actual recipe a friend paid $1500 dollars for but it starts by  boiling a whole beef clod.  Not going to do that but this a copy cat recipe I have been using.  Take this over BBQ sauce any day.
> 
> 
> *Spicy Brown Gravy Sauce*
> ...



I have tried several times to make Po Sam's gravy. I've thrown all of them out (LOL) I've tried the recipe you've posted and another one I found on the inner webs. I guess I'm not much of a sauce maker......... But I don't give up! To this day, I've never had anything like it including from Williams BBQ (no longer in business) or from Perk's (in Bells/Savoy??)  Both of their gravy was good though - very close.

That original recipe is very much sought after for sure, as you already know.

I can remember as a kid and getting the chopped beef sandwich and I like the heat! As I got older I'd go there with friends and eat the combo plate with that spicy gravy just sweating the whole time and washing it down with a cold Budweiser. Good times on the old river road!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> We had a guy that became famous here in Texoma for his spicy BBQ brown gravy.   I have his actual recipe a friend paid $1500 dollars for but it starts by  boiling a whole beef clod.  Not going to do that but this a copy cat recipe I have been using.  Take this over BBQ sauce any day.
> 
> 
> *Spicy Brown Gravy Sauce*
> ...






A whole beef clod weighs in around 30-40#'s...  That doesn't sound right.....

...


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 5, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Might have to try this with sugar added. Love a good sweet sauce on my pizza.



Derek...if I might suggest. Mix the stuff together ans taste it before adding sugar. The San Marzano tomatoes have somewhat of a natural sweetness to them by default.

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 5, 2021)

daveomak said:


> A whole beef clod weighs in around 30-40#'s...  That doesn't sound right.....
> 
> ...


The recipe says around 25 lbs.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 5, 2021)

Sauce goes on pasta, gravy goes on mashed taters. I think it all might be just a case of east-west, north-south wording. These days I go with Classico for sauce, toss in a little garlic and olive oil, let it cook down and thicken a bit, use it on pasta, pizza, and whatever else might call for tomato sauce. My friend Robert, 

 tx smoker
, taught me how to make gravy, so I don't use the packaged stuff anymore, except for Hollandaise sauce, then I use Knorr's. RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 5, 2021)

texomakid said:


> I can remember as a kid and getting the chopped beef sandwich and I like the heat! As I got older I'd go there with friends and eat the combo plate with that spicy gravy just sweating the whole time and washing it down with a cold Budweiser. Good times on the old river road!



I was river rat for many years hanging down on the river below the dam.  When I took this job driving 5 days a week to Dallas I don't go much anymore.  One of the things looking forward to retiring is going back down there again.  You may know one of my oldest friends Dennis Waters from Cartwright.


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Could just be me, but I consider marinara and sauce, aka gravy, two different animals. Marinara is tomato forward and not cooked very long. Sauce is a blended symphony of flavors, often involving sausage, chicken, beef, or pork, cooked at least 3-4 hours that is best the second day.
> 
> Garlic, tomatoes, and herbs are essential in both marinara and sauce.


A lot of Italians consider marinara their "Sunday gravy" which is where my mind went to when I read the tread title. In my family  marinara can and often does simmer for 2 to 3 days or more.
 True marinara has very few ingredients tomatoes fresh or canned, onion, garlic, herbs and good olive oil.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 5, 2021)

A quick Google search distinguishes between no meat (sauce) and added meat (gravy) as terms used in New York and the East Coast. Apparently, it became gravy after immigrants moved to America.  I don't recall my Calabrian born grandparents who lived near the East Coast ever calling their sauce gravy, and it always included meat. In fact, with their heavy accents, they called it (spelled phonetically)...Sowsa.


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Derek...if I might suggest. Mix the stuff together ans taste it before adding sugar. The San Marzano tomatoes have somewhat of a natural sweetness to them by default.
> 
> Robert


San Marzano's tomatoes are a joke there is no way in hell that the San Marzano region of Italy could produce enough tomatoes to supply the whole US let alone the whole world. Most of the San Marzano tomatoes bought in the states were grown in Stanislaus County which is central California and shipped to Italy canned in San Marzano then shipped around the world as San Marzano's so basically you are buying old tomatoes. You are much better off buying San Marzano style tomatoes grown in CA.


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> A quick Google search distinguishes between no meat (sauce) and added meat (gravy) as terms used in New York and the East Coast. Apparently, it became gravy after immigrants moved to America.  I don't recall my Calabrian born grandparents who lived near the East Coast ever calling their sauce gravy, and it always included meat. In fact, with their heavy accents, they called it (spelled phonetically)...Sowsa.


A lot of families call their sauce Sugo, in my family it was always called sauce. LOL


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 5, 2021)

forktender said:


> San Marzano's tomatoes are a joke there is no way in hell that the San Marzano region of Italy could produce enough tomatoes to supply the whole US let alone the whole world. Most of the San Marzano tomatoes bought in the states were grown in Stanislaus County which is central California and shipped to Italy canned in San Marzano then shipped around the world as San Marzano's so basically you are buying old tomatoes. You are much better off buying San Marzano style tomatoes grown in CA.


I guess I don't have the taste buds to distinguish the difference between true San Marzano and everything else. I've tried a LOT of different canned tomatoes in marinaras, sauces, pizza, etc, and can't tell enough of a difference to justify paying 5x the price for something labeled San Marzano.  If they were grown in around Modesto (90 mins from me), that would explain a lot. 

Kind of reminds me of some blind whiskey/bourbon/wine tests I've seen. People's expectations change with knowledge of what they "think" they're drinking.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 5, 2021)

My Italian Wife and her Family have always called tomato sauce "Gravy".  They do distinguish between "Marinara" (no meat) and Gravy (with meat), and yes always having Gravy on Sunday.  Great idea starting this thread.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2021)

I use canned whole peeled tomatoes and fresh basil for pizza sauce . Spun up in the food processor . Goes on the pizza uncooked . I took 

 forktender
  advice and look for California on the can now .






My Son makes the pasta sauce using the recipe from my wife's family . They always called it sauce . 
Their  family is from Sicily . She cooked the meatballs and sausage in the sauce . No other meats that I know of .


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 5, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Derek...if I might suggest. Mix the stuff together ans taste it before adding sugar. The San Marzano tomatoes have somewhat of a natural sweetness to them by default.
> 
> Robert



Will do. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2021)

Chicken Gravy !!!
We use McComick's Gravy Mix for a lot of gravies.

However whenever we have Chicken, we always use my Favorite---"Campbell's Cream of Chicken Soup"!  It's awesome with Chicken & on Mashed Taters as a side with Chicken.
Been using it for over 50 years.


Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Chicken Gravy !!!
> We use McComick's Gravy Mix for a lot of gravies.
> 
> However whenever we have Chicken, we always use my Favorite---"Campbell's Cream of Chicken Soup"!  It's awesome with Chicken & on Mashed Taters as a side with Chicken.
> ...


Have tried the roasted garlic cream of mushroom?  Much better than the original!  That stuff make anything taste good.


----------



## texomakid (Jan 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Chicken Gravy !!!
> We use McComick's Gravy Mix for a lot of gravies.
> 
> However whenever we have Chicken, we always use my Favorite---"Campbell's Cream of Chicken Soup"!  It's awesome with Chicken & on Mashed Taters as a side with Chicken.
> ...



In 1984 I was a starving roughneck working in the Oklahoma panhandle and on Thanksgiving we took 2 Cornish hens and covered them with Cambell's Cream of Mushroom soup. It was surprisingly tasty!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2021)

We call this *Pork Sauce*, most popular with my crew and Leftovers make a great Pizza Sauce!

For *Marinara*, skip the Meat and only cook for about 1 Hour to combine the flavors.

For *Grandma's Sunday Gravy, *use...
2 lbs Pork Butt,
2 lbs Beef Chuck,
2 lbs Chicken Thighs and,
1 lb of Italian or other Sausage....
Meatballs Optional!
Brown the meat, one at a time and set aside.
Use 3 can Tomatoes.
Simmer Pork Butt and Beef Chuck 2 Hours.
Add Chix Thighs and Sausage.
Simmer a third hour or until the meats are fork tender.
*An Old Southern  Italian Twist!*...Add, 
1/2tsp Ground Clove
1/4tsp Ground Nutmeg 
1/4tsp Ground Cinnamon.
Makes a tasty sauce with an amazing Aroma!

*Pork Sauce*

4-5Lbs Pork Country Style Ribs or Butt, cut in 2x2 pieces ( This is a Min. up to 8lbs won't hurt, just add the 3rd can of Tomatoes...Bones Too! )

2T Olive Oil
2C fine Chopped Onion
1C fine Chopped Carrot
2-3ea lrg Cloves Garlic, minced (1Tbs)
2-3ea 28oz. Cans 100% Whole ( Hand Crushed) or Diced Tomatoes, NO ADDITIVES!!!
12oz Tomato Paste
12oz Red Wine, Plus a Glass or 2 for You!
1tsp Oregano
1tsp Salt
1tsp Black Pepper
1 14oz can or homemade Broth. (Rinse Tomato cans.)

1C Fresh Basil Leaves, torn (Big handful.)
Sugar if needed.

OPTIONAL: For a Smooth Sauce, puree the Tomatoes and set aside.

Lots of Parm Reggiano Cheese for pasta

Heat oil in a large Heavy Bottom  8Qt Stock Pot or Dutch Oven

Brown meat on all sides, 6-7 pieces at a time. Set aside.

Saute Veg until Onion is translucent and golden.

Add Tomato Paste and saute until it darkens slightly.

Add wine and reduce 5 minutes to concentrate flavor.

Add Meat and remaining, except Basil and Sugar.

Bring to a Boil, reduce Heat and simmer, uncovered, until meat is nearly falling apart. About 3 Hours.
NOTE: A Spatter Screen is a GOOD IDEA!

Stir every Ten Minutes, scraping the bottom of the pot to keep from burning.

When meat is Fork Tender, Add Basil and adjust seasoning. If too acidic add sugar to taste.

Serve Sauce over your Fav pasta and meat on the side. Top with Cheese.


----------



## forktender (Jan 6, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I guess I don't have the taste buds to distinguish the difference between true San Marzano and everything else. I've tried a LOT of different canned tomatoes in marinaras, sauces, pizza, etc, and can't tell enough of a difference to justify paying 5x the price for something labeled San Marzano.  If they were grown in around Modesto (90 mins from me), that would explain a lot.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of some blind whiskey/bourbon/wine tests I've seen. People's expectations change with knowledge of what they "think" they're drinking.


Side by side you'd and taste the difference.
Last year I met up with Anthony Falco of Roberta's pizza in Queens New York at the Napa Culinary Institute in  the heart of CA's wine country in Napa CA. And we did a blind taste test of five brands of San Marzano style tomatoes. Some of the most expensive brands taste overly tinny or overly tart from too much citric acid. There were two brands  one brand had two types that came out on top.
Third place was Valoroso Robusto also made by Stanislaus tomatoes in Stanislaus County CA..
Bolder taste seasoned a little heavier than the other two.






  In second place it went to Bianco Dinapoli (sweet with very little tin taste) grown in central CA.






First place was  Alta Cucina plum tomatoes, (very sweet zero tin taste zero citric acid taste)
Grown in  Stanislaus County CA.





  The most popular brand San Marzano tomatoes were Cento.





The Cento's are easiest to find around here came out close to the bottom of the list with only one being worse  which was the Sanamerican brand.







There are plenty of good crushed tomatoes such as Stanislaus 711.





And Tomato Magic.






And Full-Red which is a puree.






Walk into almost any Italian restaurant or pizza joint worth a lick and I bet you will find one of the above used as their base.


Sorry for geeking out on tomatoes.
If you have a restaurant supply nearby you can buy #10 cans of Al Dente' for $5.00-$7.00 it really is the way to go to get a good base.






Stanislaus County California tomatoes really are the best in the world ask any Chef.
An awesome ready to go pizza sauce I love it on pasta and  Arancini is  Pizzaido Autentico pizza sauce.






Sorry, I get side tracked super easy when it comes to good food talk.

Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2021)

The Alta Cucina " Naturale " label lists Fresh Basil, Salt and Naturally derived Citric Acid. I would think Naturale would mean 100% Tomato and Juice, period...

Dan, before I  pull the trigger on a case, how Forward are these added ingredients?...JJ


----------



## forktender (Jan 6, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Alta Cucina " Naturale " label lists Fresh Basil, Salt and Naturally derived Citric Acid. I would think Naturale would mean 100% Tomato and Juice, period...
> 
> Dan, before I  pull the trigger on a case, how Forward are these added ingredients?...JJ
> 
> View attachment 478970


Normally there is 1-3medium size basil leafs in each #10 can, so it is not overbearing or a forward flavor.
As far as the Citric acid goes if it wasn't printed on the label I wouldn't have ever detected it. I hate the tartness of C.A. in canned foods or fake sourdough bread, but I love these tomatoes they are just as good as my fresh off the vine as far as sauces go. To be honest I actually prefer them to fresh off the vine because it's so much easier, and they taste damn near the same in the final product.
I just ran out to the garage pantry to what I have left, it's been hard to find locally since this covid crap started. And we just lost one of our restaurant supply stores that normally had a good stock of them.






I grabbed a few new brands to try out both grown in the Central Valley of CA.
I use the Full Red when I make a big batch of lasagna with a little tweaking and straight Full Red on my NY style pizza it's good stuff.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2021)

Been reading 

 forktender
 pizza info for awhile now . After I saw the comment about buying California tomatoes , I've been doing that . This is the only brand I see here from Cali . 
 I tend to buy the whole peeled and blend to the consistency I need .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks so much! Exactly what I was hoping you would say...I put Fresh Basil in my sauce and love the flavor. I HATE the flavor of Dry Basil in tomato sauce and can taste the smallest amount! A little salt or Acid can be adjusted for with a bit of Sugar or Baking Soda, but I have gotten some Super Salty canned tomatoes that were just horrible.Thanks again...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Jan 6, 2021)

On the tomato thing, I once geeked out and tested all that I could get locally and found Kroger crushed tomatoes to be the clear winner.  I may do that again...  I have never pulled the trigger on the super premium Stanislaus stuff but have been aware of it now a few years.  That said, that test totally elevated our food a few levels so I can see merit in them.  That Full Red is calling me...  Am I right, I can just freeze the leftover and save for later?


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2021)

I grew my own San Marzano Tomatoes & Basil 2019 and 2020 





They do make the sauce very tasty.
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 6, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I can just freeze the leftover and save for later?


I seem to always have a partial can left over . We use a lot around here , so my son bought these silicone lids that fit the cans . I just lid it up and store in the fridge . I use it most of the time within a week . When he makes the sauce I put the extra in a mason jar and pull a vacuum , then fridge . 
We use it pretty fast , but I've gone 2 weeks like that . 
The lids come in sizes that fit 28 , 15 and 6 oz.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 6, 2021)

We use it frequently too and at least weekly but that Full Red is 6lb7oz can so that that is like just under 4 "28oz" batches we make so could potentially be 4 weeks.  Wife does not let anything last a few days in the fridge here but years in freezer.    I see GFS carries these... Hopefully mine does but doubt it!

We went Disney a few years back and ended up getting a light lunch and ordered some bread sticks with marinara.  HOLY was that marinara good!  I am a huge food snob and it blew my mind!  Everyone in our group agreed when they tried.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2021)

No reason you can't freeze left over Tomato Products...JJ


----------



## forktender (Jan 7, 2021)

zwiller said:


> On the tomato thing, I once geeked out and tested all that I could get locally and found Kroger crushed tomatoes to be the clear winner.  I may do that again...  I have never pulled the trigger on the super premium Stanislaus stuff but have been aware of it now a few years.  That said, that test totally elevated our food a few levels so I can see merit in them.  That Full Red is calling me...  Am I right, I can just freeze the leftover and save for later?


Yes, one of the #10 cans lasts weeks to months for me at times. I freeze the unused portion in cheap ziplock bags, freeze than vacuum seal in one big bag.
If you can find the Stanislaus stuff out your way give it a shot, like I said they only cost $5.00 to $7.00 for a #10 can.
I need to buy a few cases of each and sell them on Amazon... they get insane prices for them there.


----------



## forktender (Jan 7, 2021)

tropics said:


> I grew my own San Marzano Tomatoes & Basil 2019 and 2020
> View attachment 478977
> 
> They do make the sauce very tasty.
> Richie


I've tried growing them several times, and they don't produce well for me, I don't think they like the dry heat we get out here. They do taste great though.


----------



## forktender (Jan 7, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks so much! Exactly what I was hoping you would say...I put Fresh Basil in my sauce and love the flavor. I HATE the flavor of Dry Basil in tomato sauce and can taste the smallest amount! A little salt or Acid can be adjusted for with a bit of Sugar or Baking Soda, but I have gotten some Super Salty canned tomatoes that were just horrible.Thanks again...JJ


No problem at all, I hate dry basil as well I won't eat at places that use it, it's so easy to detect.
I pisses my wife off to no end when I say "nope I'm not eating there" because their sauce sucks.
And I'm all for using dry herbs when I can't find them fresh all except basil, I can't handle it either JJ.


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2021)

I blend up some Basil with OO an Garlic put it in a zip lock bag flatten and freeze, it is almost as good as fresh with no medicine taste.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2021)

forktender said:


> I've tried growing them several times, and they don't produce well for me, I don't think they like the dry heat we get out here. They do taste great though.


Thanks for the Like I water the hello out of my garden, Thanks for the Like
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2021)

forktender said:


> Side by side you'd and taste the difference.
> Last year I met up with Anthony Falco of Roberta's pizza in Queens New York at the Napa Culinary Institute in  the heart of CA's wine country in Napa CA. And we did a blind taste test of five brands of San Marzano style tomatoes. Some of the most expensive brands taste overly tinny or overly tart from too much citric acid. There were two brands  one brand had two types that came out on top.
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for getting "side tracked"....  I love good food and enjoy talking and reading about it.....

Funny you should put the taste test on this thread...

Some time back, I started following "Daddy Jack" Chaplin's U-Tube channel, "Cooking with the blues"....  I love his channel.... 
I was interested in  pizza  and sauce...   then the marinara sauce..
He seems to lean toward different tomato sauces for different recipes...  I'm guessing so the flavor changes and his dishes don't have the same "pizza" or "marinara" flavor... makes sense to me.....
Anywho, I ordered the "Alta Cucina plum tomatoes" in a #10 tin from Amazon.... $14...   wow...  I figured it was worth the price for a test....
Now for the big question....
I'm thinking I can open this can, heat the sauce in a non reactive pan, and re-pack, hot water bath the remaining sauce in pint jars....  as is....
I will save adding fresh basil and other ingredients until I open a pint jar in the future...
I'm thinking a re-pack of the plain tomato sauce shouldn't affect the flavor...  Cleanliness during this process will be job #1....
ANY thought on this re-pak ??








....


----------



## zwiller (Jan 8, 2021)

To my surprise GFS DOES carry most of those sauces including Alta Cucina plum tomatoes.  $6 per can.  I went with the Full Red for now.  Excited.  I will be testing LOTS and reporting back.  Funny, the cans are no where as big as I remember...   

Dave, followed Daddy Jack a long time ago too but I need to revisit... Thanks for that.  I go back to my first post and say that any additional cooking or processing works against you but others may say it actually is better.  Now that I can get it for $6 I am not so concerned about it.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2021)

I did it.....   Here's what I did..... 

 forktender







						Re-Canning tomatoes...
					

This is NOT a certified method endorsed by the USDA,....  If you copy this method or one similar, EDIT.. 1/11/2021 ...   I'm recommending to NOT add anything to the tomato sauce as you do not know what vagrant bacteria may be present and contaminate the sauce... especially botulism... anything...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 8, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> I make a ton of different kinds of gravy. I'd be here for three days typing them out so I;ll stick with our go-to marinara. Quite simple and I got it from a member here.
> 
> 1 large (28 oz??) can of Certified San Marzano tomatoes
> 1 T minced garlic
> ...


I just saw a show that talked about the Certified San Marzano Tomatoes. It was interesting how you need to see the Italian logo that says its certified or it is not really them as they are only the type of tomato that is grown in other parts of the world. Kinda interesting.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 10, 2021)

tx smoker


Robert,

Give this one a try:


* Marinara Sauce*​
* 

Ingredients*


1 28-ounce can whole San Marzano tomatoes
¼ cup extra-virgin olive oil
7 garlic cloves, peeled and slivered
crushed red pepper flakes (usually a pinch, but use more for additional spiciness for sauce used in Seafood Diablo)
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 large fresh basil sprig
1 tablespoon sugar to taste
* 

Preparation*

Pour tomatoes into a large bowl and crush with your hands. Pour 1 cup water into can and slosh it around to get tomato juices. Reserve.

In a large skillet (do not use a deep pot) over medium heat, heat the oil. When it is hot, add garlic.

As soon as garlic is sizzling (do not let it brown), add the tomatoes, then the reserved tomato water. Add red pepper flakes, sugar, and salt. Stir.

Place basil sprig, including stem, on the surface (like a flower). Let it wilt, and then submerge in sauce. Simmer sauce until thickened and oil on surface is a deep orange, about 15 minutes. Discard basil sprig and serve.

I think you will like it,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 10, 2021)

daveomak said:


> I did it.....   Here's what I did.....
> 
> forktender
> 
> ...


Dave,

When I purchase 7/11 crushed tomatoes for making my pizza sauce I simply open the #10 can and portion the ingredients into those pint sized deli containers and deep freeze the portioned containers.   Could save you the time and effort of water bathing them.  

John


----------

